# how much is in my truck



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

when i went to get the salt the truck was 7200 lbs when the truck was full it was 14,700 lbs i have 1ton springs on it and 5000 lb air lift on it to. so that is 3 and half tons in it that is the most i ever had in it


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

how much is in my truck


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

*pic 2*

pic 2 of salt truck


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

My guess is 2 ton. Probably way to high but that is my guess. I was looking to see if it was sagging but it looks pretty level to me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

3 yards I think?


----------



## jj112 (Feb 22, 2003)

I agree 2 tons


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

2 tons or 3 yds




RCGM
BRAD

What do we win?Hopefully not that blower sitting on the ground.LOL


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I will add to the guessing game too, how much in mine?? and im guessing 2 tons for yours.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

for what i can see i would say about 1 ton


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;329612 said:


> I will add to the guessing game too, how much in mine?? and im guessing 2 tons for yours.


My guess on yours is zero. I can't see a darn thing in that picture.:waving:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

RSK;329621 said:


> for what i can see i would say about 1 ton


way off, ill give ya a hint i filled the pro flo heaping over the top 6 times and still had a little left.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

i got one more i know how much is in the truck i went to see if the guy i get it from is right


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

are we close RSK?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I would say about 4 ton. Salt is always hard to judge and usually is heavier than you think. Just ask the customer how much to do their lot and and they think it will take about 2-3 hundred to do it just right>


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

RSK;329631 said:


> i got one more i know how much is in the truck i went to see if the guy i get it from is right


3 - 3.5yds


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;329612 said:


> I will add to the guessing game too, how much in mine?? and im guessing 2 tons for yours.


1 - 1.5 yds


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Guess, didn't you give us the before and after weights? said itw as 3.5 tons?

I would say thats baiscally looks like it. 2 tons fits into our 8 foot pickup box, easily, so looking at the heap, I would say you have 3 to 4 yards, so 3.5 tons sounds right.

that dump insert lift it ok? what kinf of dump insert


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

RSK 3 Yards in truck BNC 1.5 Yards and there is on average 2200 lbs in a dry yard of salt.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

RSK definitely overloaded!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have to agree with snoflo 1-1.5 yds.now way you can haul more than two in that box now if you had a small dump than you could get 3-5 yds.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

considering I have an ez dumper and I sold you that spreader.  Looks like close to 4 ton in that. hahaha, that cracks me up!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

DJ Contracting;332956 said:


> I have to agree with snoflo 1-1.5 yds.now way you can haul more than two in that box now if you had a small dump than you could get 3-5 yds.


With those sides, thats easy more then 2 I would say, since a pickup box can hold 2 yards easy. thats a little smaller then a pick-up box, but with sides and the heap. got to be more then 2.


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

Bruce'sEx;333068 said:


> With those sides, thats easy more then 2 I would say, since a pickup box can hold 2 yards easy. thats a little smaller then a pick-up box, but with sides and the heap. got to be more then 2.


Snoflo said that the small dump insert is 3 yards and the pickup is 1.5 yards.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

So he said that he had three and a half ton the most he had in it so that should equate to approximately 2.25 yds right.


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

DJ Contracting;333288 said:


> So he said that he had three and a half ton the most he had in it so that should equate to approximately 2.25 yds right.


Pretty darn close to that.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mstine 315
this is the pic of the control box's for the spreader one for each motor on the spreader


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

if you were to get pulled over, I think they would estimate that around 2.

As in TOO MUCH SALT 

MTO is strict around here


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

RSK, Thanks again for your help. Looks like I should be shopping for some controllers! Did you buy different styles for a reason, or that's what was available? Weather's in the 40's all week so I'll have something to do now. Thanks again, Marc


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

crazymike;334205 said:


> if you were to get pulled over, I think they would estimate that around 2.
> 
> As in TOO MUCH SALT
> 
> MTO is strict around here


i know a lot of cops but were i live if you have a truck with a plow and spreader on it the cops don't stop you. most of them know you are trying to get lots / roads open and trying to keep things safe last year i plow a lot that has a big hill by it and a bus with kids in it was trying to come down the hill and we all know what happened\s so i salted for the school down the hill and the schools lots and i do some of there roads when there truck brakes down so they all know me


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

MStine315;334220 said:


> RSK, Thanks again for your help. Looks like I should be shopping for some controllers! Did you buy different styles for a reason, or that's what was available? Weather's in the 40's all week so I'll have something to do now. Thanks again, Marc


thats just what i had they do the same thing just one has words on it and the other one don't


----------

